

Tech Companies Spend $4,339 (Or $21K In SF) To Recruit You & They Find You Here - robkelly
http://ongig.com/blog/hiring/cost-per-hire

======
kls
_An average of 89 people apply to every job opening (for professional-level
positions) and 144 people apply to entry-level jobs._

does anyone know if these numbers are true for tech? I don't have any
empirical evidence but 89 people seems high from my experience on both sides
of the transaction. It seems to me that if that where the case it would be
much more difficult to get a job in the industry. Meanwhile I generally have
received an offer for good percentage of the job I have interviewed for. Off
the top pf my head I would say it has to be somewhere near 70%. Now I am a
good developer but that certainly can't account for that rate of hiring. Even
of only 10% where as strong of candidates as me that would still be a 1 in 9
chance, which still would not account for a nearly 70% success rate. If it
does then I think I should probably go into interview tutorials, but I tend to
believe that it is not me but rather the market is more constrained than 89
applicants per tech job, if it is not then the H1B proponents arguments rings
even more hollow.

